# SRAM Rival equivalent to 105?



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

im looking at a bike and it has sram rival. i am totally neutral because i like them both. i am just wondering is the rival = to shimano 105? what are the similarities and differences. try to be least biased and just state facts first, then your opinion.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Recommend you test ride comparable bikes, one w/ Rival & the other w/ 105 and go with the one you prefer... The result of your question will probably leave you still wondering which way to go as you'll get numerous comments preferring one over the other.
Here is an example thread on your subject:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/shimano-105-sram-rival-210430.html


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

if you compare the lines, yes. DA=Red, Ultegra=Force, 105=Rival. that's an easy way to compare them.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

*I've tried both*

and Rival gets my vote. It is of higher quality and I like the crisper shifting.


----------



## swisshutless (Nov 30, 2011)

Rival's lighter. Front shifting on 105 is probably better (though once I dialed in my Rival FD, it was flawless). 

Honestly, I'd go with the one whose hood ergonomics feel better to you.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

My S2 has Rival, though I test ride both the Rival and Ultegra before deciding on the Sram, due to price and the quick shift compare to the Shimano. Sram has one lever to shift up or down a gear unlike the Shimano. Since your finger is on 1 lever, you can shift a lot faster. The draw back for me is the forceful shift action of the derailleur. It's a trade off if you want fast shift. I recommend you test ride both version on the same bike like me before making the purchase.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

swisshutless said:


> Honestly, I'd go with the one whose hood ergonomics feel better to you.


Totally


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

swisshutless said:


> honestly, i'd go with the one whose hood ergonomics feel better to you.





pitts pilot said:


> totally


+2 .......


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Recently switched from a 105-equipped bike to a Rival-equipped bike. For all the "facts" people will tell you about the difference, the only obvious one is in the way in which they shift.


----------



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks. i honestly like the rival's hood better. it seems better fit for my hand compared to shimano that has a huge mountain hood. it took me 30 seconds to do the mental shift from shimano to sram and its fine. the first guy told me to actually 'double tap' the lever and i had no idea what i was doing but i finally found out how to use it correctly. that dude was obvi. a moron haha


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Wait, I thought Apex was supposed to compete with 105?


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

old_fuji said:


> Wait, I thought Apex was supposed to compete with 105?


Apex would probably compete with Sora or Tiagra


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

enriquesilvajr said:


> thanks. i honestly like the rival's hood better. it seems better fit for my hand compared to shimano that has a huge mountain hood. it took me 30 seconds to do the mental shift from shimano to sram and its fine. the first guy told me to actually 'double tap' the lever and i had no idea what i was doing but i finally found out how to use it correctly. that dude was obvi. a moron haha


I fell the same way after test riding the Rival and the Ultegra S2. It fit my hands perfect compare to the Ultegra. I think what the sales rep meant by double tap is what Sram refer to the shifter. It's double action tap that get you shifting down and single tap to shift up. The Cervelo rep used a great analogy: takes 2 to shift to a smaller harder gear and it takes 1 to shift to a larger easlier gear.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> Apex would probably compete with Sora or Tiagra


Are you 100% sure on that? When I was building my bike up a couple years back, a 105 groupset was priced at $800 (through QBP) and a full Apex groupset was at $750. Tiagra and Sora were priced substantially lower than that; so low that most shops told me they wouldn't order them.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

CdaleNut said:


> Apex would probably compete with Sora or Tiagra


lol you're crazy. I have a Tiagra and there's no way it competes with Rival. How do I know? I because I own a Rival too. 

SRAM works for me because of the hoods and I like the shifting better.


----------



## pauljdav (Apr 30, 2012)

When comparing apex vs 105 vs rival it would be interesting how someone can say "Apex vs tiagra" Apex costs more and it is a lot lighter than tiagra. 

What method of rival vs 105? I also though apex was lighter than 105. Apex is the best of all for major hill climbing. Rival is lighter than apex and would make a better group for stronger riders that dont need the apex cassette. 

My point is one does not exactly compare to another. Usually the lighter is better. SRAM is lighter but not always better. Apex seems to be priced between tiagra and 105. Actually closer to 105. 

I say ride both and the one that you like the hoods and the shift method is better for you. I like one lever for shifting so I don't have to move my hands as much. For me SRAM is better. 

Paul


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

CdaleNut said:


> Apex would probably compete with Sora or Tiagra


A year or so ago, CYCLING+ from the UK did a 3-way comparison test. They compared the drivertrains of Campagnolo Centaur, Shimano 105 and SRAM Apex. Evidently they believed them to be equivalent.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/campagnolo/cycling-comparison-centaur-apex-105-a-245977.html


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

SRAM *is* lighter at each component level but if you know what to look for it's often just that they're cutting corners. It's not quite as reliable. Stuff wears out faster, etc.. some of it is very obvious. E.x. SRAM will save a few grams by threading into soft aluminum. Shimano will have a steel threaded insert pressed into the aluminum. The Shimano part will weigh more, but you'll be able to work on it more before it wears out.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

benInMA said:


> SRAM *is* lighter at each component level but if you know what to look for it's often just that they're cutting corners. It's not quite as reliable. Stuff wears out faster, etc.. some of it is very obvious. E.x. SRAM will save a few grams by threading into soft aluminum. Shimano will have a steel threaded insert pressed into the aluminum. The Shimano part will weigh more, but you'll be able to work on it more before it wears out.


 

Centaur was the lightest: 

Centaur=2017g
Apex=2089g
105=2606g
The difference between Apex and 105 is about 1.3 POUNDS. That's a FULL 20% difference. That seems to be more than just _cutting corners_.


----------



## davidof (May 9, 2012)

In Y'rope 105 is much much cheaper than either Rival or Apex.

I can get a 105 gruppo for 400 euros
Apex is around 530 euros
Rival is 560 euros.

Claimed weight of 105 is 2,480 g. although obviously depends on cassette and crankset ratios. Apex is claimed at 2400 g in 11x32 and Rival 2200 g. If you run an Tiagra 12x30 cogset with your 105 that will add anther 100g so like for like 105 is around 200 g heavier if the claimed weights are accurate.

I'm a campag rider but was testing some 105 and Rival bikes today. I found the 105 levers comfortable but the brake lever gear change seemed to require a lot of swing. It is more logical than double tap though which is like a motorbike gear change. I noticed that the Ultegra shift was a bit smoother than the 105.


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

I use a complete Rival groupset on my main bike:

Hard shifting, noisy, unreliable once tuned(tendency to let me down mid-ride...), hard and hesitant front shifting, chain drops when front shifting to small ring even in medium cogs(happens to others too: use a chain catcher), hoods are less comfy, if you drop too many gears at the top of a hill the chain jumps from the top pulley, decent brakes but not the best modulation on carbon rims...i keep everything clean and adjusted and I ride seriously on very hilly/rolling stuff where gearchange systems fastly reveal their flaws. I dont work in the cycling industry and I pay retail for my stuff so I expect it to work for what it was designed.

I own/have owned/extensively tested several generations of 105, Force, Ultegra, DA...the best in terms of use and reliability remains IMHO 6600 Ultegra. 

105 is decent while less sexy and heavier than Rival. So I would not say Rival is comparable since it does not work as well as the 105 I own, is not the same price, is lighter, uses a different shifting system (i like the fixed brake lever though). I would test and decide on the brand/system then decide what level to buy.

I liked the Force groupset which was more reliable than Rival but otherwise unrefined.

As you may have guessed, no more Sram in the foreseeable future for me.

edit: comparison Sram/Rival summary


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

blm said:


> I use a complete Rival groupset on my main bike:
> 
> Hard shifting, noisy, unreliable once tuned(tendency to let me down mid-ride...), hard and hesitant front shifting, chain drops when front shifting to small ring even in medium cogs(happens to others too: use a chain catcher), hoods are less comfy, if you drop too many gears at the top of a hill the chain jumps from the top pulley, decent brakes but not the best modulation on carbon rims...i keep everything clean and adjusted and I ride seriously on very hilly/rolling stuff where gearchange systems fastly reveal their flaws. I dont work in the cycling industry and I pay retail for my stuff so I expect it to work for what it was designed.
> 
> ...


I have Rival on one of my bikes and my experience has been the complete opposite.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got bikes with Centaur, Force, and 105 (triple). The centaur is by far the smoothest shifting. I fight FD issues with Force more often than I like, but i prefer double tap shifting to the shimano convention. the force is lightest by a longshot. I find myself wanting to ride the Centaur equipped bike more than the other bikes.


----------



## blm (Nov 20, 2001)

CoffeeBean2 said:


> I have Rival on one of my bikes and my experience has been the complete opposite.


Lucky you. I would have preferred it too.


----------

